# Regent Bowerbird (Australia)



## Glenn Bartley (Dec 12, 2022)

Here's one of my favourite birds from a recent trip to Australia. 

If you'd like to see more from my trip you can see a gallery - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/featurephotogalleries.htm







Camera Model: Canon EOS R5
Shutter speed: 1/800 sec
Aperture: 6.3
Flash: On
ISO: 3200
Lens: EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM


----------



## Click (Dec 12, 2022)

Beautiful bird. Great shot!


----------

